# moving in a week, need some help.



## amo3ing (Jul 22, 2008)

*hi everyone, iam moving to egypt in the next few days, and i will get married to an egyptian, i have three kids, and i need to know some information.
i wish if anyone can help me finding a job there, i can work as a teacher for english or spanish as well, but i don't have certificate as a teacher, and i can work in a the management too, i have experience in retail sector, and import and export sector, and i speak spanish besides english, and i know japanese too, so can i find a good job in egypt with these qualifications?
second thing, i need to know which is the cheapest school that teaches the American curriculum in egypt, and if i cannot afford these schools can i put my kids in any language schools there , but what if i got back to USA, what will be the situation, they are young, just 10, 8, and 6 , but i need them to stay in a muslim community for a while coz i converted to islam and it will help me alot stay in egypt for a while with my husband and kids, but i don't want my kids to lose years in schools, specially and they are doing very good and they love school.
so i wish anyone who knows very well about these things i asked for to help me with clear and detailed answers, i already asked my finace about these things but he will try to look for it, he already found us an apartment to live in and he has a car there too, so we don't have much troubles about these things, just about the job and the schools, so i thought to come here and try to find out by myself.
thank you for your time.*


----------



## Okasha (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Amo, about the job just u need to apply for the job and get interview thats all but i advise u to find work at "AL-REHAB or Nasr City" there r too many language schools they r giving good salaries to foreign people, also why not u get ur kids at the school ur going to teach in, also least fees for good language schools is 5000 L.E/Yr.


----------



## mackm6 (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome to Egypt,and welcome to Islam as well,

in Egypt the life style which you have used in the wetern countries will be different,ie in your search for a job dont depend wholely in internet,the main source of the jobs advertisement are the normal news papers and the best two are Al Ahram and Al Akhbar.
you have a fantastic skills with your three different languages and i believe insha ALLAH easily you can find a job in one of the four industries sectories.

1-petrolum companies in the managerial positions.
2-in tourism,espcially the japaness and spanish language translators in Egypt are rare,so I believe easily you can get job in this field with good salary.
3-in the language schools but i think the income will not as you expect.
4-in the embassies as translator and I think they are paying well.

another point I'd like to explain it to you because you are new muslim and moving to a muslim country, i know it can shock you,not all the egyptians behaviours are reflect the islamic culture.
Egypt is a unique mixture of multiculture and many cultures over thousands of years,ie you will find most of the people are kind and freindly but still you can find some of them are dodgy people,as all the nations. 
you will find alot of people trying to help you but you will find some trying to **** you ........
so take care but Im sure you will like it too too much,by the way Im egyptian but living in Australia for long time and I missed Egypt too too much,
I hope you all the best in Egypt.
again I like to remind you the internet is not very helpful in Egypt to find jobs,still the newspapers are the main source of jobs. 

I hope you all the best and if you need more advices you can contact me easier at [email protected]

Regards


----------



## omarmido (Apr 24, 2008)

hI there'

I have many of your answers living along time in egypt, if it's school for kids or travelling or work , willingto help...please ask for our contacts

omarmido




amo3ing said:


> *hi everyone, iam moving to egypt in the next few days, and i will get married to an egyptian, i have three kids, and i need to know some information.
> i wish if anyone can help me finding a job there, i can work as a teacher for english or spanish as well, but i don't have certificate as a teacher, and i can work in a the management too, i have experience in retail sector, and import and export sector, and i speak spanish besides english, and i know japanese too, so can i find a good job in egypt with these qualifications?
> second thing, i need to know which is the cheapest school that teaches the American curriculum in egypt, and if i cannot afford these schools can i put my kids in any language schools there , but what if i got back to USA, what will be the situation, they are young, just 10, 8, and 6 , but i need them to stay in a muslim community for a while coz i converted to islam and it will help me alot stay in egypt for a while with my husband and kids, but i don't want my kids to lose years in schools, specially and they are doing very good and they love school.
> so i wish anyone who knows very well about these things i asked for to help me with clear and detailed answers, i already asked my finace about these things but he will try to look for it, he already found us an apartment to live in and he has a car there too, so we don't have much troubles about these things, just about the job and the schools, so i thought to come here and try to find out by myself.
> thank you for your time.*


----------

